# Puppy mounting/humping adult dog



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

My 13 week old male JRT is mounting/humping my adult female JRT and has done so for the past week that I have owned him (during play sessions). My female does not seem too bothered by it and will let him know when she's had enough. Now I did look up this behaviour and it says that pups at this age are learning how to be a dog, and this behaviour is part of the process and has nothing to do with dominance or mating behaviour. Is this true?

As well, this same pup will attempt to "nurse" off of the adult during play. Once again my adult will let him know when she's had enough, but should I attempt to curb this and the mounting/humping behaviour or is this part of the learning process? When my adult JRT lets him know she's had enough, 8 times out of 10 he will stop immediately without needing human intervention.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

nainai0585 said:


> My 13 week old male JRT is mounting/humping my adult female JRT and has done so for the past week that I have owned him (during play sessions). My female does not seem too bothered by it and will let him know when she's had enough. Now I did look up this behaviour and it says that pups at this age are learning how to be a dog, and this behaviour is part of the process and has nothing to do with dominance or mating behaviour. Is this true?
> 
> As well, this same pup will attempt to "nurse" off of the adult during play. Once again my adult will let him know when she's had enough, but should I attempt to curb this and the mounting/humping behaviour or is this part of the learning process? *When my adult JRT lets him know she's had enough, 8 times out of 10 he will stop immediately without needing human intervention.*


There is your answer right there. Let him be a dog. She'll tell him when enough is enough.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

nainai0585 said:


> Now I did look up this behaviour and it says that pups at this age are learning how to be a dog, and this behaviour is part of the process and has nothing to do with dominance or mating behaviour. Is this true?


I just adopted a three/four'ish year old dog and we having humping issue and I just ignore it and allow the older dogs to say when they had enough or put the new dog in their place. I let them work it out or break them up for this humping with a distraction such as a toy when I want it stopped. 

I had this experience of humping with each new dogs I brought in the house and with this group this is dogs this is the fifth dog (two have pasted). It all part of finding their place in the pack. 

I am not sure about a puppy, it could be part of learning to be a dog but for adult dogs it is a matter of dominance or rather position in the pack. 

I really believe the dogs see me as the top dog of the pack and have even had new dogs try to hump me to try and be the top dog.


----------

